# Kenwood DNX7100



## sxyblktrbogti (Aug 5, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody had any expierence with this unit, seems kenwood just came out with it and it is a all in one package with garmin navi, ive been considering the z1 or the new eclipse headunit but im leaning more towards this one b/c of the better navi and most likely it will be easier to hook up then the z1 or eclipse. Any input?


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*

we just got 2 of these in at work. very nice piece. the GUI menu is pretty easy to use. also has usb input for full speed ipod. no need to get a speed pulse wire either.


----------



## sxyblktrbogti (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (gti19403)*

Any idea how they are doing the bypass?


----------



## chris53 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*

Its a very good unit. Had it in my truck for 1 week now. No problems and no complaints. Very easy to install and hook up. I also got the bluetooth to go with it and like that aswell. When I walked in to the local car audio shop they had just received them. I was going there to look at the Pioneer but got this instead.


----------



## sxyblktrbogti (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxyblktrbogti* »_Any idea how they are doing the bypass?


----------



## glydingsoul (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*

x2
i just ordered one yesterday.
i've heard that the only thing most kenwoods need for bypass is to ground the parking break wire. Confirmation?


----------



## Voski (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (glydingsoul)*

any more reviews on this? Thinking of picking one up instead of a avic d3 if I can get one for cheap.


----------



## Viperman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (Voski)*

I just put one in over the weekend in my GTi. I also was originally thinking D3 but the 7100 won me over after doing the research on it. Here's my short list of why i bought it:
Hardrive based navigation , no need for DVD's to be swapped in ever.
Fast Ipod control. probably the fastest of all the HU's
Album art displayed if available
Dead easy bypass. just grounded the parking wire.
Bluetooth might be better according to reviews (i wouldn't know)
Arguably better navigation. Based on Garmin's 600 series. some don't like the more cartoony look. i could care less.
SD slot map upgrades. Download them to a card. Considerably cheaper than Pioneer's DVD upgrades.
DiVx support
USB support built in. You can pop a thumbdrive or small hardrive on it with MP3's. (I ran this into the glove box)
Bigger screen
Easy user backgrounds loaded thru the SD slot
Negatives (for me):
No voice recognition
No abilty to change illumination to red to match the GTi interior

The only thing that really was pulling me towards the D3 was the ability to change the interface to match the red GTi theme.
I've only spent an hour or so with it, but very happy so far. The GUI is very nice. It's sometimes not very intutive when you get down into some of the menu's, but the main stuff is real easy to use. Stock speakers sound great with it btw.


----------



## glydingsoul (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (Viperman)*

i PM'd you viperman, but i'll try here to.
My kenwood comes in on wednesday, and you're the only person with real experience with it. could you answer a question for me?
I bought a 120 Gig USB powered HD for this little gem, and i was hoping that you could play movies off of it. Is this possible, and if so, is the quality good (IE not chopy from the data transfer)?
TIA


----------



## Viperman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (glydingsoul)*

I haven't tried that, but they claim you can play anything off the USB port - card reader, thump drive, usb 2.0 HD. . I'm guessing it would have to be Divx for video though because its a "data port". I really haven't RTFM much yet
In then next few days i plan to try everything out (still only about 2 hours with it). I'll try to let you know.


----------



## glydingsoul (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (Viperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viperman* »_usb 2.0 HD. . 

so i did a little research and found that the usb port only poweres 500 mamp, where most 2.5" HD's run off of 1 amp.








i'll be looking into finding some way to power the little bugger though.
i also hear that load times are about 1 minute per 10Gig its loading.








EDIT: more research shows that all USB ports only power 100mamp - 500 mamp. i guess i'll just be attempting it when she comes in on wednesday.


_Modified by glydingsoul at 9:25 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## Viperman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (glydingsoul)*

OK well i found out the USB port only playes MP3 files. So i wasn't too happy with that. Movie files have to be on a CD/DVD to play it seems. 
As far as the load times go, i put some music on a thumb drive and it played off the USB port almost instantly.


----------



## glydingsoul (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (Viperman)*

which wire is the parking break wire BTW? i'm just trying to get my ducks in a row before i jump into this thing.


----------



## Viperman (Aug 21, 2006)

It's marked "Pbrake" i think on the HU wiring harness. But anyways, It's obvious. I just wired it to the black ground wire in the Metra harness. For the 06 GTi thats a XSVI-9003 part number.


----------



## BLuBaLz (Dec 5, 2005)

i love this unit, ive installed many and they all turned out awesome. the video i-pod cable is awesome for the money. and kenwood deffently did a good job making there new line more user friendly.


----------



## glydingsoul (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Viperman)*

i got her all installed last night!
she's a beauty. i will admit that there is a learning curve with this one, but once you play with it for an hour or two, you start to understand and can navigate the system pretty well.
i'm not happy with my DDin kit however. i bought the metra kit, and it dosnt fit well at all...i had to cut some things on the stock trim pieces which is not cool in my book. i'm going to try the one on e-bay that everyone is raving about.
i'll post pics later tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Heath_Grl (May 16, 2007)

I have the DNX7100 and cant seem to load the backgrounds on it thru the SD slot. what program do you use to transfer them to the sd card so that it is recognized like the POI's?


----------



## Viperman (Aug 21, 2006)

You use the USB slot for this. The manual sucks unfortunately. I was able to do it that way. It does takes a while to read the thumb drive with the pictures on it (about 1 minute, then the selection buttons light up) but it worked from there. Also make sure the USB port is deselected when you do this. I just switched the source to "standby"
It seems the SD slot is just for Map updates.
There's another backround that i can't seem to change and thats the one for the simple interface, the one where you can remove all controls and just have a wallpaper (like in the brochure). I see no way to change it and the default sucks - it looks like some leafy tie-dye thing....


----------



## qtn2x (May 22, 2007)

A lot of people have written reviews on the Kenwood DNX7100 and have given many pros and cons. I'm surprised that no one has ever mentioned anything about the speed the unit lists mp3s files off of a DVD or CD media. I personally own this unit and love everything about the unit, except for one thing, which I think is a dumb design. Going through a list of songs on a CD/DVD media is very painful and slow especially when you have more than 50 songs in a folder. Keep in mind that I only filled up 1/5 the capacity of the DVD media. When you press "FOLD" to tell the unit to display a list of folders and songs, the unit would display the first 5 songs (songs 1-5) on the screen (which is perfectly fine), and if you want to see the next 5 songs (songs 6-10) you would have to press the scroll down (downward triangular shape) button, BUT here's the catch. Instead of displaying the next 5 songs instantly all at once (like all other units I've tested), it displays ONE by ONE and the lag time between each is about 0.2 to 1 sec. In other words, it would display song 6..lag..song 7...lag...8...9...10 etc. Imagine you have to go through a list of 100 songs or more, it could be frustrating. What frustrated me the most is that a big name like Kenwood would design a bad feature like this, a very frequently used feature to those who listens to mp3s off of a burned media. I know there're ways around of not having to use this feature, like breaking down the list of songs into folders, use ipods, or usb drive (list of songs is much faster, btw), but I still want to be able to quickly navigate through a list of songs on a burned media since this is what I use a lot, and I'm sure other people too. I had to make sure this is not a faulty unit therefore I called up Kenwood and crutchfield and they confirmed that this is the nature of the unit. I still didn't believe that because I still gave Kenwood the benefit of a doubt. So, I went to an electronic store called Audiotronics to test out the DNX7100 display unit they had there and only to find out that it did the same thing. I put the same mp3 disc into other displayed units (such as Alpine, Pioneer, even Jensen) at Audiotronics and I was able to navigate through the list of songs quicly and easily, and I was wondering to myself..why not Kenwood? I still love this unit as a whole, especially the navigation and usb read, therefore I'm going to keep it and will play most mp3s off of an ipod or a usb drive instead. I know I might be a little too picky and some people might find this to be normal, but to me being able to navigate through a list of songs on a media quickly is important, especially when u fill up the DVD+/-R with 4gb worth of mp3s.


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (Viperman)*

Boy am I glad I came across this thread! From what I had read here in recent weeks, it sounded like the only decent units that work well in VWs were the AVIC models. I am a fan of Kenwood and think I might have found the unit for me!
I just want to make sure it will work well in my 07 Eos.. have any of you seen it in an Eos or installed this unit in one?
viperman: I'm assuming your 06 GTI uses the same interfaces as my car... did everything fit properly? Were you able to get the right harnesses to keep your steering wheel controls? Do you have Dynaudio? I want to make sure the Kenwood works with my Dynaudio amp and speakers.
Any help in answering those questions for me is much appreciated...as I am close to pulling the trigger on this one. How difficult is it to install this sucker at home? Is it complicated enough to take it to a local audio dealer for the install?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## qtn2x (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how to let DNX7100 display album art when playing mp3s from a USB flash drive? I used both windows media and Tag&Rename to edit ID3 tags with embedded album art but it still says "no photo" when playing the mp3 file. If you have the unit and got it to display please let me know.
Thanks,
qtn2x


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (glydingsoul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glydingsoul* »_
so i did a little research and found that the usb port only poweres 500 mamp, where most 2.5" HD's run off of 1 amp.








i'll be looking into finding some way to power the little bugger though.
i also hear that load times are about 1 minute per 10Gig its loading.








EDIT: more research shows that all USB ports only power 100mamp - 500 mamp. i guess i'll just be attempting it when she comes in on wednesday.

_Modified by glydingsoul at 9:25 AM 5-7-2007_

You can power a small hd seporately from the USB. USB is basically 4 pins, the outside 2 are GND/+5 and the center 2 are data. If you get yourself a 5vDC power source and make a spiffy cable you could power the drive off the 5v from that, and keep the 2 middle pins connected to the headunit. Just use a meter and check your polarities http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
****ALSO BTW MOST laptop HD's *WILL* 'just work" on 500mA from a single USB port. (At least in my experience)****
EDIT: BTW 500mA is "spec" for usb ports (even on pc's and even USB 2.0)


_Modified by PhReE at 10:49 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (PhReE)*

or you could just get a powered usb adaptor


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (afinley)*

Well a lot of the "powered" usb adapters either require 120VAC (or some 12vdc in from a wall wart) or 2x usb port (2x500mA).
That might be tricky, but they are options too.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (PhReE)*

ive got a 4 port hub that accepts 12vdc power as well, and it was like $6 at tiger. i dont know how much power is getting to how many ports, but if youre trying to run a hard drive off just usb, its something to look into.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (afinley)*

^^ That would prolly be the easiest/best idea so far...


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

Any pictures of your install Viper?? i have an 04 GTI, thinking of doing the same thing..


_Modified by Uccello at 12:43 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (Uccello)*

I have a 7100 in my '05 GTI and have steering controls with the PAC interfaces. I went through all the issues with the MP3s on DVDs and USB drives. The DVD based navigation of MP3s is too slow and it didn't work with any 2.5" drives that I connected because of power issues. I bought a 1.8" 30GB drive and it worked perfectly. However, it took around 2 mins to index 11GB of MP3s every time I start the car i.e., it doesn't store the index when you power down. While it continues to play the MP3 from where you left off, if you want to choose a new album or song right after starting the car, you can't. Have to wait 2 mins. 
This was unacceptable to me so I bought a refurbished iPod video, where the index is always there and comes up instantly. Works beautifully and widescreen video (ripped at 640x480) works nicely and mp4s sound awesome (have Diana Krall's Live in Montreal loaded currently). Also have some home videos loaded for the kids. One problem which I haven't solved is that whenever you turn off the engine while a video is playing, it resets the iPod like you just connected it when you next start the car. Irritating. Doesn't do this when playing music.
As for Album Art, it works fine whether on an iPod or with straight MP3s off the USB. I use iTunes to put in the Album Art. Buried in the menus is an option to get the Album Art to a large size. Very cool.
Sound quality is excellent, particularly from MP4s at CD (44 Khz) quality. Garmin Navigation is fantastic, always impresses people that I have a database of all the traffic cameras and speed trap zones loaded and it warns me.
Overall, I highly recommend this unit. Best out there.


_Modified by Sammy at 7:47 PM 5/29/2007_


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (Sammy)*

Some pics


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Sammy)*

very nice.

any other pictures from anyone else?


----------



## RareRedOne (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Sammy)*

^^^So beautiful...I've looked at dang near every double-din navi head unit out there. Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood, heck I even researched these new ones coming out from Soundstream later on this year, but the DNX7100 takes the cake every time. I looking to get one myself in the next month or so. I can't wait.


----------



## floppa (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*

Interesting that this fits the MKv GTI's because according to Crutchfield it does not.
I would like to see/know what DD kit on Ebay glydingsoul was talking about.
Nice unit by the way and it would be something I could talk the wife into.


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

Got mine installed yesterday. It exceeded my expectations for the most part. However it appears, according to my installer, that you cannot run ipod and usb. It's either one or the other. is that true?
Looks awesome in the GTI by the way.


----------



## fusionman (Jun 20, 2007)

can anyone tell me if this will fit in 2007 PASSAT ? Thanks.


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (fusionman)*

yes it will. it uses the same dash kit i believe as the jetta/golf and the same wiring harness and of course the antenna adapter


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

Still trying to figure out the usb out. But tonight i re-worked the emergency brake wire in order to allow movies to be played while driving. it also allows you to enter phone numbers and dial (via blutooth) while in motion. i can't believe how easy this was to do. very happy with this system so far. If anyone is interested in pictures i will post some.


----------



## fusionman (Jun 20, 2007)

ucello, please post a few pics...


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

I will snap some pictures during lunch today. i haven't put everything back together, so I'll show the e-brake connection also.


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

are these hard to install in a 2004 mk4 Jetta? Is there a DNX 7100 Kenwood DIY?


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Uccello)*




























































the picture below is how they spliced it in to the e-brake









This picture shows where i grounded that green wire.

























_Modified by Uccello at 10:50 AM 6-21-2007_


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

cant you just ground the wire instead of connecting it to your e-brake?


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry. let me clarify. The installer (Car Toys) would not ground the green wire for me. For liability reasons they had to splice in to the e-brake. I had to go in after the install was done and remove the splice. I then took the green wire attached an additional piece of black colored wire and ran it to ground.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

did a quick search on crutchfield, they said the Kenwood DNX7100 wont fit on our mk4s


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

Ucello how much did it cost for them to install it?


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (JRjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRjet* »_Ucello how much did it cost for them to install it?

$300 including a Bluetooth component and Ipod cable install. Not bad considering that it was a bich to install. (that is maybe why Crutchfield says NO)
I still haven't figured out the friggin USB though. Anybody out there with help on that it would be appreciated.
The Bluetooth is awesome by the way. i hear complaints, but unwarranted on my end.


_Modified by Uccello at 1:04 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

With the Kenwood dnx7100 can you be watching a dvd and using navigation at the same time?


_Modified by JRjet at 2:32 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

As far as I know you can't split screen so it becomes just an audible thing. The navigation will just chime in when you are in the ipod or dvd screen. gets kind of annoying sometimes if you are traveling in an urban area, because that nav tells you something every few seconds.
The one annoying thing about watching ipod videos is that it does not save or bookmark the position you were in on the movie and it just starts over. Maybe someone knows a way around this.


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

can you be watching an actual dvd and be using the nav at the same time?


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (JRjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRjet* »_can you be watching an actual dvd and be using the nav at the same time?

YES


_Quote, originally posted by *Uccello* »_it becomes just an audible thing. The navigation will just chime in when you are in the ipod or DVD screen.

I TESTED AGAIN YESTERDAY


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

Do I neeed to buy a new cage?
And do I need to buy a new wiring harness?
If I need anything else please let me know ASAP.
And please provide links to where I can buy these items.


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

a new cage? does that mean a kit? yes of course you would ned that and a new wiring harness. i would visit crutchfield (www.crutchfield.com) in order to figure out what you need.


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

i am looking on the website and I am still trying to figure out what to get.


----------



## Uccello (Jan 20, 2007)

I had mine done by Car Toys. Not sure what kit you need. Too much involved for me to want to mess with it.


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Uccello)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uccello* »_I had mine done by Car Toys. Not sure what kit you need. Too much involved for me to want to mess with it. 

that sucks, we really need a diy


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (oj1480)*

I got mine done at bestbuy ($200 total) and they said they had to make a custom cage for it. Ya you need a wiring harness and antenna adapter. I'm not sure if you can buy a cage but enfig would be your best bet.
So far I love the unit but there is a BIG learning curve. The manual is utterly useless, you'll just have to play around with it and figure things out for yourself.


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

whats enfig and are you serious you have to buy an antenna for this?


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

antenna?


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (gti19403) Eos install?*

If it fits the 07 Passat, I'm assuming it will work in my Eos? Let me know. I got rid of the VW Navigation unit and armrest CD changer, and want to install the Kenwood. I hope it will fit.
From what I have read, it looks like I need the following:
1. DNX7100
2. Wiring harness for VW->DNX7100 (Does this take care of my existing Sirius Sat connection and the AUX in the glove box?)
3. Antenna adapter (is this for just AM/FM or do I need multiple ones for Sat radio and GPS? Will the GPS antenna that was previously connected to my VW Navigation unit just work with the Kenwood?)
4. Dash kit (to make it all fit properly)
Can people confirm that is what is needed, and possibly email/pm me with the costs of each/all parts? I am most likely going to get it professionally installed (I'm not great at DIY)... but want to make sure I don't get ripped off (if they provide the parts). If it's easier to buy the parts and then take everything in, let me know. I don't have a Car Toys here, but I do have other local installers... and Best Buy.
buccsmf1: How much did everything end up costing at Best Buy (minus the Kenwood unit, which I plan to buy separately)? Did they do a good job on the install? Any chance you can post pics?


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (gti19403) Eos install? (jaybhai)*

Any help here with my previous post? I still haven't gotten one, and probably won't unless I figure out what I need first. Does anyone know if there is a new unit coming out later this year or next that will compete with the Kenwood?


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (jaybhai)*

this is still the newest version they have with nav built in. they usually cycle the video pieces every 2 years. so that probably means it's good for at least another year.


----------



## mista dubba dubba (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (jaybhai)*

I just got mine installed in my '04 R32, and love it! All I needed was the Metra 70-9003 wiring harness, and 40-EU55 antenna adapter from Enfig.com. 
The only gripe I'm having is that when using a flash drive with the USB port, I can't figure out how to fast-forward or rewind. I can only advance to the next or previous tracks. Is this unit able to do that?
Thanks.


----------



## mista dubba dubba (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (mista dubba dubba)*

Bump - Is this unit able to fast-forward and rewind mp3 files played from a USB flash drive? I can't figure out how to.
Thanks.


----------



## mista dubba dubba (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (mista dubba dubba)*

Bump for an answer, please...


----------



## cjknapp (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (mista dubba dubba)*

I just installed the 7100 in my 2007 silverado (new body style). When I turn off my car the radio will be playing. When I turn my car back on, the radio will play for a second and the unit goes to the call screen and the radio turns off. If I go to the main menu screen the icon to bring up the menu to select what audio function to use (DVD, USB, Tuner ect.) cannot be selected. The only way to get it to come up is to use the remote and hit the source button. Does this happen with all DVX 7100s?


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (mista dubba dubba)*

i just installed mine in my 04.5 20th GLI, we did a nice clean install ...
there are only 2 issues i have right now, one is when i load a DVD in the tray, the screen stays down and will not go back up until i turn the unit off completely, then it does it automatically. it doesn't seem to matter whether i have a DVD in the unit or not. 
also, i've lost the functionality to have the unit automatically turn off when i remove the key from the ignition. i'm guessing that's just a relay issue, the unit came with relay wires i just have to find which one controls the ignition key radio cutoff
otherwise i'm pretty happy with it, the navigation is excellent


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (deepfog)*

turns out my unit might be defective, the screen does not tilt at all in the tilt menu and the screen stays down after i load it. it doesn't tilt back to normal unless i power down the unit. otherwise everything else seems to work well, the ipod i plugged in a year and a half old nano and i couldn't control it through the unit but it did play through the speakers. well that's about it for now


----------



## skippynuts (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (sxyblktrbogti)*

I was thinking about picking up a 7100 but i have a few questions for those of you who have one.
1. In the gps, does it speak street names?
2. In the gps, like a regular garmin, when you have the gps in view mode, will it tell you the approaching streets?
3. Does it have a speeed sensor wire?
4. Is the bypass really as simple as grounding the e-brake wire?
Please help, thanks


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Kenwood DNX7100 (skippynuts)*

there is no speed sensor that i know of, other than gps speed, it has the full garmin interface, so yes, it speaks. it's a good unit. unfortunately mine is defective and i have to pull it out and return it to the vendor so they can evaluate it and/or replace it. i did not buy it from a kenwood factory authorized dealer, i would highly suggest you do, the price has come down pretty good on them.


----------



## caliguy783 (Feb 15, 2008)

* Great Unit. * 
I've had it on my car for about 5 months now. I kept checking Crutchfield every week to figure out if I could have this installed on my car (07 Toyota Corolla TypeS). Finally I got tired of waiting so I drove to a Stereo shop near my place and asked them if they could make it happen... they did. 
Maybe the following helps other people:
* Bluetooth * - Installed
Works great, hands is awesome... specially when the music/radio gets paused when you get a call and the car speakers actually play your ring tone. Yea it plays the ring tone you have on your car (actually maybe it depends on the phone, I have a MotoQ). The sound is clear, I guess this depends on the quality of your speakers too. I asked them to install the mic between the to sun visors in the front. This way I or my passengers can talk to whom ever is on the call without having to yell. Usually they have it installed near the steering wheel... but that would of looked weak sauce.
The one thing i'm still having trouble with, and they say you can do is transferring your phone contacts to the unit. Maybe I misread.

* Navigation * - Installed
Easy to use, also works great. This was the main reason why I got the unit, I get lost everywhere I go. Well not anymore... actually I still do but only because I try to get around without the Navigation to learn my way around... then after I fail, I switch Navigation, input the address and get to where I need to go. This is easy to use, navigate and customize.
Someone asked if called out streets, the answer is no. I figure there are two reasons for this, I dont think the unit has the capabilities to turn text in to audio (sort of like the Narrator in Windows) If you have ever used Narrator you would know that some words it just can't handle, now ask yourself how it would do with street names. The other way of doing this is to prerecord the streets... I don't think I need to get in to why that wouldn't work either. Please note that this is just my reasoning =D I'm not a professional.
* TV Antenna* - Not Installed
Thought about it for a few minutes then figured.. "Why da hell would I be watching TV in my Car?" then my devil side said... "What about road trips? or when theres a game on and your girl friend takes 4094304 hours to get out?" _ Disclaimer: If I had it would only be used if I was parked somewhere for myself or for my passengers... Its tough to do it but I know better than to look at the screen while driving. _ 
* Ipod Accessory * - Not Installed
The tech said it would make navigation easier when using an ipod, I have no idea how it works. I figured that If I used anything I could just use the USB or Jack that comes out of the unit. Also, I'm one out of the 4 people on the planet that still doesn't own an Ipod.
* DVD/CD Drive * - Included
I've never had any problems with the CD/DVD drive. I've used various types of media from different makers even the cheap ones. I've made various MP3 DVDs, MP3 CDs, AVI DVDs, AVI CDs and never noticed any issues (*knock on wood). The video quality is great, ofcourse that also depends on the quality of the media given. DVD movies also play great, I've had my dad watch 5 episodes of Bonanza (or what ever its called) on a trip. It's hard not to look at the screen while driving but you just got to remind your self not to, after that its just easy. I haven't tried .WMAs who uses those???!! =P
* Satellite Radio* - Not Installed
Don't really need it, if it can play MP3 DVDs why pay 14.00 for radio. That's just my opinion... maybe one day.
* Camera * - Not Installed
Don't need it... I don't know how it works or its usefulness
* CD Changer * - Not Installed
Don't need it...
* U/I (User Interface) * 
This is the one thing I dislike about the unit. In my opinion, the guy who put it together should get fired. The only thing that makes it easier on the user is the ability to change the background picture of the menus. Note: Its just one picture that gets loaded, but it remains throughout the menus except in like two places. This can be done via the SD card jack or through the USB port.
I will post pictures tomorrow. I'm hoping to get some feed back on the installation and my custom UI (background)








Thanks for reading!!!!
-C


----------



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

I'm looking at the 7100 and the D3. Leaning toward the 7100 because it seems to be the only Nav that does RDS on FM.
Big drawback is the price. Best I've seen is $770. D3 running at least $70 less. I guess that's not too bad. Anyone see the 7100 for less (new)?


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (Skip)*

i really like the Garmin interface on the 7100


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Skip)*

Back from the dead...............

_Quote, originally posted by *Skip* »_I'm looking at the 7100 and the D3. Leaning toward the 7100 because it seems to be the only Nav that does RDS on FM.
Big drawback is the price. Best I've seen is $770. D3 running at least $70 less. I guess that's not too bad. Anyone see the 7100 for less (new)?

Where did you see it for $700?


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (__BIRD__)*

yea absolutely, $700 is cheap compared to when it came out. i paid almost $1000 and that was the cheapest price, but keep in mind if you don't buy from a kenwood factory authorized dealer and you have problems with the unit, you have to go back to the original place you bought it from.


----------



## Centricus (Mar 19, 2008)

If anyone can answer my question, it would help a lot.
I purchased a DNx7100 about 9 months ago and about 2 months after I've been using it for some reason the monitor won't go back up after ejecting/putting in a new CD/DVD.
I know it's not the belt/motor or anything thats mechanical because it returns to the normal position (Being like this | )
I've tried a lot of the settings and doesn't seem to do anything.
Problem : Instert/Eject CD/DVD screen goes down perfectly, but won't return to normal position if I wait or insert another CD/DVD. Have to hold the power button down for it to return upright and able to be used again.
Is anyone able to help me?


----------



## deepfog (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (Centricus)*

mine does the same thing, i just haven't had a chance to take it in yet


----------



## Centricus (Mar 19, 2008)

Damnit.. Ha. I haven't either, hasn't bugged me a whole lot really just is an inconvience to turn it off and wait all the time when wanting a new CD or DVD..


----------



## WE6DX (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got the Kenwood DNX7100 installed with USB iPod Video Control Interface in my 2003 Toyota Sequoia. How many USB inputs does the unit have in the back? Since the iPod Interface is connected to the USB, does it mean I can not use thumbdrive anymore?


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (WE6DX)*

one at a time. the ipod cable is connected to the usb in the back. if you are gonna use the thumb drive, you'll have to disconnect the ipod. that's why i have all that in the glove box. easier to get to.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (deepfog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepfog* »_also, i've lost the functionality to have the unit automatically turn off when i remove the key from the ignition. i'm guessing that's just a relay issue, the unit came with relay wires i just have to find which one controls the ignition key radio cutoff

I'm sure this guy's figured it out already, but in the later MK4's with double din stereos, the ignition switch is wired weird. you have to find something that turns on/off with the key and wire it in there.
I've had mine in since the week they came out, and couldn't be happier with it. Never a problem. Had to modify the cage in the center console (2002.5 GTI) to get the wiring harness to tuck away, but no big deal to me. Had the KVT-815 in before, like the OEM-ness of this much more. Fit in without need of any dash kits, and any wire harness for the MK4 VW.










_Modified by my02VR6 at 5:53 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (my02VR6)*

Nice
Love mine too.


----------



## WE6DX (Mar 28, 2008)

I got the Kenwood DNX7100 with USB iPod Video Control Interface and Rear-view camera installed last week and today had the Bluetooth KCA-BT200 installed. (Wasn't able to do it all at once since the Bluetooth was back ordered). There's an Update Program Disc Ver 1.3.0 inside the box of the Bluetooth Unit and it's for models DDX512, DDX5022...DNX5200. DNX 7100 is not on the list. Do I have to install this update for DNX 7100? If not, why would they include that in the box for?


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

i don't know. i have the BT100 i think.
what camera did you go with?


----------



## WE6DX (Mar 28, 2008)

I used Kenwood Universal Rear View Camera CCD-2000.


----------

